# Anyone's GI suggest CT scan?



## bball (Jul 2, 2007)

Just curious?


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes. My doc (primary care) ordered one for my GI issues and pain. I am having it done today and am going in for the results on Thursday.He briefly mentioned diverticulitis and it runs in the family, so I have a feeling that's what he's looking for in my case.A.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yup! I had one in March. It was very easy to go through (compared to things I'm dealing with now.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do them some of the time, but it isn't one of the most common tests for IBS.K.


----------



## bball (Jul 2, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> They do them some of the time, but it isn't one of the most common tests for IBS.K.


Thanks. The doctors are suggesting a CT scan to rule out other issues. HOWEVER, I have had two MRIs, two ultrasounds, two colonoscopy's and three blood work-ups, all normal. I am just resisting the CT scan because of the radiation, since the amount in a CT scan is not insignificant. Two different radiologists said that with a colonoscopy and MRI, the CT would not likely yield any additional information.Thanks again. What are your thoughts about the above.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

bball said:


> Thanks. The doctors are suggesting a CT scan to rule out other issues. HOWEVER, I have had two MRIs, two ultrasounds, two colonoscopy's and three blood work-ups, all normal. I am just resisting the CT scan because of the radiation, since the amount in a CT scan is not insignificant. Two different radiologists said that with a colonoscopy and MRI, the CT would not likely yield any additional information.Thanks again. What are your thoughts about the above.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I have had a couple of abdominal and pelvic CT scans as well and they came back negative. I also had an MRI when my chiropractor finally ordered one after all of my other doctors refused to let me have one.The MRI turned up an unrelated tumor on my right adrenal gland which I had removed but that was about it. It did not explain the cause of the falling-out sensations in the pelvis or the twisted, 'jutting-out' that I have felt in my lower right abdomen since my issues began. I had also wondered about possible scar tissue from previous surgeries and the radiology report stated that things such as this would not be revealed on this type of test anyway.The CT scans and MRIs were relatively painless except for having to get rid of the chalky-type stuff they put into me for the CT scans which caused additional GI upset for a few days.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does sound like you are going over some of the same stuff with this test.I would ask what, if anything, can they find with this test that would not have shown up on all the other tests.None of the tests are completely interchangeable I think a "what is the benefit" discussion with the doc is worthwhile.K.


----------

